
MIT: Our Anonymity Network Riffle Is Better Than Tor - notdarkyet
http://news.softpedia.com/news/riffle-our-anonymity-network-is-better-than-tor-says-mit-506231.shtml
======
dandelion_lover
See also "How to stay anonymous online (mit.edu)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12077621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12077621)

Edit: I wish they also compared it with i2p.

Edit2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942)

------
bbctol
I'm a little uncomfortable with using "MIT" to mean "a particular set of
researchers at MIT"

------
sctb
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12077621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12077621)

------
swordswinger12
This is a garbage, clickbait, content-free article that purposely misquotes
the Riffle paper.

